
YouTube Videos Could Get Demonetized If They Have 'Inappropriate Comments' - SinnerLig
https://news.slashdot.org/story/19/02/22/0515215/youtube-videos-could-get-demonetized-if-they-have-inappropriate-comments
======
sadris
Well that's one way to ensure people disable commenting on their uploaded
videos.

------
anfilt
That's crazy... Seeing how many comments a video sometimes can get. I don't
see how someone could go through all their comments for some videos, and it
also means they would have to keep track of this for every video posted...

------
alshtico
Youtube is a true monopoly. They can do whatever they want.

